# I think my girlfriend gets off on being fat!



## roddles (Oct 30, 2017)

There seems to be no end to her generosity and openness during sex and foreplay. I have often thought she seems to like it when I play with her fat and call her my fat girl, she makes jokes about her weight knowing it will turn me on, and the other day, she asked me to fuck her belly. I lay next to her and lifted her belly over my dick and started fucking her fat, it was amazing. She really seemed to enjoy it, and when I spread her fat thighs apart I found she was so wet! We have been incorporating lots of Fat fetish play in our sex and she seems to revel in it. Does she really enjoy being fat or is it all just to please me? Either way though I couldn't be happier


----------



## Tracii (Oct 30, 2017)

Why don't you ask her?
Why are guys afraid to ask their women things like this?


----------



## fatgrllvr (Oct 30, 2017)

roddles said:


> There seems to be no end to her generosity and openness during sex and foreplay. I have often thought she seems to like it when I play with her fat and call her my fat girl, she makes jokes about her weight knowing it will turn me on, and the other day, she asked me to fuck her belly. I lay next to her and lifted her belly over my dick and started fucking her fat, it was amazing. She really seemed to enjoy it, and when I spread her fat thighs apart I found she was so wet! We have been incorporating lots of Fat fetish play in our sex and she seems to revel in it. Does she really enjoy being fat or is it all just to please me? Either way though I couldn't be happier



I have no doubt that she's really enjoying her role as a fat girl with you. A woman who didn't like her body would never ask you to fuck her belly fat (which is one of the most delicious experiences in the world, in my lascivious opinion). By all means, ask her about it, however; the more you learn about each other, the deeper your relationship can become. And congratulations on finding such a compatible partner!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 30, 2017)

Agree wholeheartedly with Tracii,we like being who we are gentleman!


----------



## Tad (Oct 30, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBuGT_6iwc[/ame]


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Why don't you ask her?
> Why are guys afraid to ask their women things like this?



Though this may be common with non-FAs too. FAs often get very odd reactions from women who are not in a body positive mindset. This use to be something I was gun shy about, in my early dating fat women years. Now its more like, You better be on board with this.


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 30, 2017)

roddles said:


> There seems to be no end to her generosity and openness during sex and foreplay. I have often thought she seems to like it when I play with her fat and call her my fat girl, she makes jokes about her weight knowing it will turn me on, and the other day, she asked me to fuck her belly. I lay next to her and lifted her belly over my dick and started fucking her fat, it was amazing. She really seemed to enjoy it, and when I spread her fat thighs apart I found she was so wet! We have been incorporating lots of Fat fetish play in our sex and she seems to revel in it. Does she really enjoy being fat or is it all just to please me? Either way though I couldn't be happier



My advice, be super open with your partner with what you like, and she will be more open to telling you what she likes. And ask what she likes? If there is anything you are not doing that she wants.

A mistake I was making in the past was joking about OKCupids question, Do you ever have rape fantasies? according to their site at the time it claimed 79% of women answered yes. Which made me feel tame. Which would be followed, by them not being willing to say anything about what turned them on, after starting to date.

As a result of being open and not judgmental, I have done a lot of freaky stuff that 5 years ago, I never would have believed Id do. Its awesome to fulfill your fantasies, its just as great to fulfill someone elses.


----------



## landshark (Oct 30, 2017)

OP I will definitely echo those who’ve encouraged you to talk to her directly about it. That is, if you absolutely have to know. Another option is just enjoy it! If she seems to dig the attention and you enjoy it too, maybe there’s no need to dig any deeper. Maybe things are as they appear.

Sometimes the most simple explanation is the right explanation!

A parallel observation I can offer from my own relationship is if you ask my wife if she enjoys being a plus size woman she’ll tell you no. A recurring wish of hers is to weigh less than me. When we met I was 150-155 or so and she was about 10 pounds more. So she’d love to be smaller than me and doesn’t enjoy being fat. Still if I show her physical affection it can and often does get her excited. She loves the attention I give her stomach and other parts of her plus size body. I think despite her wishing she could change it, she does enjoy that I treat her like a hottie and am so obviously turned on by her body. She just wants to feel attractive. Who would have known?


----------



## roddles (Oct 31, 2017)

Tracii of course I have asked her, but she will of course shyly tell me no. I agree with you happily married there is not a real need to dig deeper, and she may be able to switch between not enjoying being fat in everyday life, but can revel in it in the bedroom, knowing I like it. When we first started dating she had to have the lights off for sex, now she sits on top of me, naked in pure daylight while I jiggle and play with her. I know she is happy and so am I.
Also apologies to admin I meant to post this in fat sexuality board


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2017)

It's entirely possible that she's not into her own fatness so much as she's into how much you enjoy her fatness. My girlfriend has no interest in feedism, nor does she get any arousal from her own fatness, but the fact that I'm so into it- and her- is such an appealing thing that she loves it.

Similarly, I have next to no interest in bondage, domination, or a variety of other kinks, but she's into them; and while on their own, they do nothing for me, taking part in them with her is absolutely incredible.


----------



## roddles (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks blackjack. I agree, seeing the other get off is a turn on in itself


----------



## Tracii (Oct 31, 2017)

Rape fantasies are common but kind of sick in a way.
A friend of mine always wanted her hubby to act like he was raping her.
I never quite got it and thought it was a little "out there".
I would say your GF is quite content with her body and probably open to a lot of things.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 4, 2017)

roddles said:


> There seems to be no end to her generosity and openness during sex and foreplay. I have often thought she seems to like it when I play with her fat and call her my fat girl, she makes jokes about her weight knowing it will turn me on, and the other day, she asked me to fuck her belly. I lay next to her and lifted her belly over my dick and started fucking her fat, it was amazing. She really seemed to enjoy it, and when I spread her fat thighs apart I found she was so wet! We have been incorporating lots of Fat fetish play in our sex and she seems to revel in it. Does she really enjoy being fat or is it all just to please me? Either way though I couldn't be happier


Thanks for sharing your story.
I have the same experience with my fat wife. Despite she hasn't a fat fetish, except she love to eat a lot, she is turned on by calling her fattie, or when she sees that I'm aroused by her wobbling fat - wobbling fat makes me crazy - and of course fucking her fat belly.


----------



## In to it (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't know why something like talking has to be so hard. With my partner I could tell early on when we were dating she enjoyed eating and we openly talked about it. She asked me if I always was attracted to large women which I was and we talked about her gaining. Myself I'm over six feet and 207 pounds but she is now up to 602 and with every pound she is more beautiful than ever. I have asked her about did she ever feel pressured by me into gaining for me and she said never that she was turned on by her size provided she stays healthy. There are many times when I feed her because it can be hard on her shoulders raising her arms constantly and everynow and then she likes to role play while I stuff her and asks me to lift her legs and fuck her hard.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 3, 2018)

This may sound strange but I have never met a woman of any size who hasn't fantasized about being very, very fat - even a woman who works out 6 days a week and carefully counts calories. Most women - can't speak for all - at some point have pushed a pillow under their shirts and walked around the house.

I have also never met a person, male or female, who hasn't stood in front of a mirror sideways and either let their belly out as far as it would go, or pushed it out with all their might, just to see what they'd look like "fat."

IRL, there are more women than you'd think who get off on their bodies, whatever their shape and size, and if a guy wants to play, she's game. Out there in public, it's a different story.


----------



## extra_m13 (Mar 3, 2018)

getting turn on by someone gaining weight, over eating or just by her fat i think should be considered just another fetish such as toes piercings and whatever there is out there. therefore, it is just the same if someone gets on by it or not, the problem has always been to find out that precious lady who will happily fullfil our deepest fantasies


----------

